# CX 8090 Beckhoff mit raspberry pi und Codesys Webvisu



## icemanfreez (27 September 2014)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe mir eine CX-8090 von Beckhoff gekauft für meine Wohnungsautomation.
Die Programmierung an sich war ganz locker es funktioniert auch alles so wie ich das haben will.
So jetzt zu meinem Problem:
Jetzt will ich eine Webvisu dazu mit dem Raspberry Pi und Codesys einrichten weil ich einfach keine teuren Lizenzen kaufen will.
Ich habe mir auch 1 oder 2 Tutorials auf youtube angeschaut die ich hier im Forum gefunden habe allerdings hat es bei mir nicht so geklappt.
Ich konnte gar nicht auf die SPS (CX- 8090) zugreifen.
Daher lauten mein Fragen:
1.Mit welchen BUS sollte die Verbindung am besten stattfinden.
Mit MODBUS habe ich es wie im Tutorial versucht aber ich konnte keine Ausgänge schalten.
2.Kann mir bitte jemand erklären Schritt für Schritt wie ich das ganze konfigurieren soll so das ich von der Webvisu (Raspberry Pi codesys)auf das Programm von der CX-8090 schreiben bzw. die Ausgänge schalten oder die Eingänge beobachten kann?
Ich bitte euch um Hilfe weil ich schon einige Monate eine Lösung suche.Es ist sehr frustrierend wenn man keine Erfolge sieht.
Ich habe auch hier im Forum die Themen mit raspberry und Codesys verfolgt und auf google gesucht.

PS. Ich programmiere nicht hauptberuflich ich habe mir die SPS Kenntnisse teils selber bei gebracht und teils in der Meisterschule für Elektro-Technik gelernt.

MFG

Icemanfreez


----------



## HausSPSler (27 September 2014)

Hallo Icemanfreez,

ich hatte hier ja mal ein Beispiel Projekt gepostet welche 2 Pi's mit Modbus verbindet,

http://forum-de.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4637#p14805

jetzt nimmst du das und entfernst den einen Pi aus dem Projekt welchen du mit der CX machen willst - also je nachdem ob die CX der Modbus TCP Master ist eben der Slave
wenn CX der Master must du den unteren weglassen, kannst ihn ja im Projekt lassen aber eben nur die Obere Applikation in deinen Pi übertragen im Fall CX Master wenn CX der Slave ist eben die untere.
Nun gilt es in Twincat die selben register wie in CODESYS auf dem Pi zu konfigurieren damit das zusammenpasst. (Ich habe kein Twincat daher kann ich es nicht so detailliert beschreiben)
Im Pi dann die IO Variablen "mappen" und ne Webvisu hinzufügen.
Wie man ne Visu macht kannst du ja im mitgelieferten Beispiel anschauen:
"c:\Users\<dein Username>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\2.0.0.0\Webvisu.project"
Ich hoffe du kommst so weiter.
Grüße
Edwin


----------



## icemanfreez (30 September 2014)

Hey HausSPSler
danke für die schnelle Antwort habe das ganze mal so ausprobiert wie  du es beschrieben hast leider ohne Erfolg.
Jetzt mal eine blöde Frage Was ist der unterschied beim Master bzw. Slave?


----------



## weißnix_ (30 September 2014)

Master und Slave: Das ist wie zu Hause.
Der Master managt die Kommunikation und der Slave redet nur, wenn er gefragt wird.


----------



## HausSPSler (30 September 2014)

Hallo,

also es gibt einfach 2 Möglichkeiten.
Entweder die CX ist der Master und der Raspi der Slave oder eben umgekehrt der Raspi ist der Master und der CX der Slave.

Nehmen wir mal an du machst die CX zum Master - dann muss den Raspi mit folgender Konfig zum Slave machen.

Grüße


----------



## DJchris81 (1 Oktober 2014)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ;-)

beim CX8090 ist die Webvisu kostenlos dabei


----------



## icemanfreez (1 Oktober 2014)

*@weißnix

*danke für dein tolles Beispiel 


*@HausSpsler*
 Ok so weit war ich schon...wie bekomme ich jetzt meine ganzen Variablen von meinem Twincat Projekt in das von Codesys oder besser gesagt wie verknüpfe ich die jetzt mit meine Visu im Codesys?


----------



## icemanfreez (1 Oktober 2014)

*@weißnix*

Danke für dein Praxisnahes Beispiel

*@hausSpSler

*Ok so weit war ich auch schon...Wie bekomme ich jetzt meine Twincat Variablen in die Codesys rein oder besser gesagt wie verknüpfe ich die Variable von Twincat mit der Visu im Codesys?


----------



## HausSPSler (1 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
wenn der Modbus Input schon reinkommt von der CX ?! must du "nur noch" das Mapping erstellen... siehe screenshot und dann kannst du die gemappten variable in der Visu verwenden...!
In dem Project WebvisuMapping.project ist das mit dem Input1 des EL1004 Beispielhaft gemacht... (Lampe links oben)

Grüße


----------



## icemanfreez (5 Oktober 2014)

Ja und wo kann ich sehen ob der Modbus Input reinkommt?


----------



## HausSPSler (6 Oktober 2014)

Hi,
wenn du online bist im IO Mapping siehe screenshot.
+ das Symbol im Geräte Baum müsste grün sein wenn du online bist - > Kommunikation zum Master (Cx) ok.


----------



## jim85vol (24 November 2016)

Dear icemanfreez ,

did get you get it work youre CX8090 with raspberry pi.
Because I didn't get it work, I tried several thinks but nothing works.


----------



## fabrizio19 (13 Februar 2017)

Hi, 

Same problem here, its not working.

I also want to use the raspberry pi as webvisu for my beckhoff cx8090 (Cx8090 has webvisu for free but is not compatible to open with iphone)

Can somebody make a small tutorial als for the twincat part of the communication?


----------

